# 1-2 punch alage treatment for whole tank



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

I cam across this treatment on the other forum and and tried it. It seem very effective:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684

Summary:

First treat with peroxide then with excel. This will kill most algae, but you still need to address the underlying cause. Be sure to read until the second page, since there are some tips that are very helpful.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Read the entire post. Some people have lost livestock and the original poster modified the dosing as a result. I lost a shrimp (maybe more) and my Vals took a hit but no big deal. Your experience may be different. This is not a cure all............



ecotanker said:


> I cam across this treatment on the other forum and and tried it. It seem very effective:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684
> 
> ...


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I actually did just try this. Went on a 3 week vacation; in the middle the trip the CO2 ran out, fish died, folks taking care of it just kept dumping in food and ferts, and by the time I got back tank was a *disaster.* Still 2 weeks later was trying to combat the algae that sprang up, so gave this a shot today. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a really dangerous thread, since it will probably appeal to newbies more and they'll either cure algae short-term, lose fish long-term, both or neither. Might as well go roll the dice at the craps table because that's pretty much what you doing with your lifestock.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

It's not a procedure I'd want to try on my tank. There are better ways to combat algae that may not get rid of it overnight but will keep it away long term and not kill your livestock.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Tried a similar method ones a while ago, with a little lower dosis of excel (can't seem to get rid of the BBA on my Lilaeopsis). Does really work! BUT my kuhliis where really abnormal active during the treatment. I guess they would have an even harder time with this amount. The idea is really great, but it is indeed a little risk but almost any algae treatment is IMO, whether it is a risk for the more delicate plants, or fish.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

deleted


houseofcards said:


> That's a really dangerous thread, since it will probably appeal to newbies more and they'll either cure algae short-term, lose fish long-term, both or neither. Might as well go roll the dice at the craps table because that's pretty much what you doing with your lifestock.


----------

